# 1st handgun? Need help finding a good fit for me.



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

First off. I never owned a handgun, but do own a few different rifles in different calibers and a shotgun. I'm looking to own a handgun which will be my 1st.
I'm not into the revolvers. A friend of mine told me to look into the Smith and Wesson M&P9, Ruger SR9, Ruger P95 or the Smith & Wesson SD9. I do have big hands so I do need a handgun that feels and fit awesome. My budget is $550 MAX. I don't really want a .22 handgun, need something bigger. I want a handgun that has plenty of ammo like 17 rounds give or take a few. Want something thats awesome looking, reliable, and accurate. I do like to be safe, so I must have a thumb safety!
Also want something that I can find ammo for and not have it be too expensive lol, which I know is hard still. 

Any ideas or recommendations for me? If so can you please provide prons and cons of each. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*General Advice:*
1. Look for a gently-used pistol, because you'll get a lot more for your money.
2. Find some expert pistol-shooting instruction, because it's a difficult skill to learn.
3. Rent time on as many different pistols as you can find, and look for one that comfortably fits your own hands. Any pistol will be more accurate than you, and more reliable than your own body (excepting a Taurus, perhaps).

The gun that fits me, and is right for my hands and uses, may be completely unsuitable for you.
My advice about which pistol to buy is, therefore, useless to you.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

A friend of mine from work is going through the same process you are. His desire for less expensive ammo and large capacity has him focused on 9mm. He's taking a class, with his adult son, at a range that rents guns. They plan to rent 4 guns for the class and then buy based on that.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Like Steve said above, that is a tough question to answer, at least from shooter to shooter. I have large hands too, but find I can shoot small pistols better than most guys with hands the size of mine. Generally, the larger the pistol, the better you will shoot it. I can shoot a G19 better than anything else in 9mm. I can shoot a G30 better than the G36, both in .45 ACP. I shoot both types of Glocks, in .45 ACP, better than a 1911 style of .45. 

As you can see, there is no real "method", for me anyways. The pistols you mentioned are good ones that are most certainly of the type that most pistol shooters probably shoot well, but sometimes you can be surprised as to what you will actually shoot well and what you will not. Good luck on your search!:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Read this: http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/2496-newbie-guns-need-help-where-start.html

While you're at it, also read the other "sticky" items in the New to Handguns area.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Out of the ones you listeded: Do not get the S&W SD9. Definitly get an S&W M&P9. The Rugers are good too, but I think you will be happier with the M&P just a tad bit more quality. Even better I'd recommend a Glock but you feel you need a thumb safety.


----------



## natsb (Sep 18, 2013)

The Baretta PX4 has a thumb safety, as well has all the other criteria you mentioned. I like the 40 as the best of the lot.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

My first handgun is the Ruger SR40C (I tried out a few of different calibers) Between the Sr9 and the SR40C I actually liked and shot the .40S&W better. The gun show price I paid was $399.00 late last year. Some do not like all the safeties on the SR series .... I do !


----------



## Oppy (Nov 29, 2013)

Try as many as you can. Borrow from friends, rent, and soon you will know what feels best. Now having said that, I'll jump in with one that meets your criteria - Stoeger Couger 9MM. Fairly large, capacity you desire, thumb safety/decocker, and you'll have about $100 left in your wallet.


----------

